# Davecourtney.com........ Hmmmm....



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Why is it that im reluctant to click on the site... hmmm... anyone been watching Daves life?

http://www.davecourtney.com/


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

"anyone been watching Dave's life?"

The Old Bill have, if that website is to be believed...


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

These people should not be encouraged.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Jon. Sadly, any site which invites me to *'ENTER HERE!!!'* is an immediate no-no. Sorry, didn't get past the splash page, so can't comment. :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

The guy is a complete and utter T**t

I vaguely remember seeing a couple of programmes about him, if I remember correctly one was about his home, the other about his cars................. both were a testament to total and utterly tacky bad taste.

I'm brave when I get behind a keyboard I am :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I hate people like him,what a tit


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

As we say in Yorkshire, who is he when he's at home?


----------



## Don1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I must own up to owning quite a few of his books. The man's had a chequered life, and can certainly tell a tale. (But he's no grass!).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> As we say in Yorkshire, who is he when he's at home?


Me too Paul, I've never heard of him.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I had to go on wikipedia to find out!

Im sure i'll be able to find one of his many top selling books in the crime book section of asda


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> As we say in Yorkshire, who is he when he's at home?


he's a face aint he??? never run into him as he was on the 'other' side of the water to me....but his reputation is shall we say well deserved


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know anything about him... but for those interested in crime, this guy's site is worth a visit: Bernard O'Mahoney


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Great reactions... One thing no website talk about is his 30mins of fame in CarSharks... for those with long memories... It was one of my fave epoisodes.. LOL


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i used to know someone who "did some work for him" briefly met him once he's not that bad he likes the attention and has a really inflated ego .i know far worse and scaryer folk than him.

jas.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Never heard of him. :blink:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

You should read Bernard O'Mahoney's book "Wanna be in my gang." It will tell you much about the reality, with excellent research etc, about these hardmen and mock gangsters.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> i used to know someone who "did some work for him" briefly met him once he's not that bad he likes the attention and has a really inflated ego .i know far worse and scaryer folk than him.
> 
> jas.


Jas, I worried we know the same people mate... Im not even gonna ask, but im more sure as time goes on mate LOL


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

maybe - its a small world jon but i woudnt like to paint it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL - Jas you so need to conicide a visit down under with our art exhibition... more details when its less fluid but its picking up pace and will be mental good if it works out 

If you only ever read one forum in your life, I suggest....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mate ive got so many places to visit before i make the jump to oz - my mate used to work for a big corporate travel firm he did sydney for the weekend and brazil cost him nothing so may as well.

pm me links of anything you got in the pipeline im hoovering up art at the moment at an alarming speed.

jason.


----------

